# Ελληνικές εφευρέσεις



## drsiebenmal (Jun 2, 2010)

Η ερώτηση είναι μάλλον ασυνήθιστη:

Χρειάζομαι μερικά παραδείγματα σημαντικών, (έστω σχετικά) σύγχρονων Ελλήνων εφευρετών/ελληνικών εφευρέσεων. Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι κάτι πολύ μεγάλο σαν την τυπογραφία ή τους κινητήρες εσωτερικής καύσης, αλλά να έχει, να το πω έτσι, διεθνή αναγνώριση.

Ελπίζω να έχει κολλήσει το μυαλό μου, επειδή εκτός από το τεστ Παπ(ανικολάου) δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ τίποτε άλλο.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 2, 2010)

Το φραπέ δεν μετράει, ε;


----------



## psifio (Jun 2, 2010)

Εμένα η ELISA μού ήρθε στο μυαλό, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι μετράει για ελληνική επινόηση, ούτε είναι εξ ολοκλήρου του Αβραμέα.


----------



## wings (Jun 2, 2010)

Μιχάλης Μπλέτσας


----------



## Zazula (Jun 2, 2010)

Η μέθοδος των πεπερασμένων στοιχείων μετράει (Ιωάννης Αργύρης); Ή το να φέρει το όνομά σου μια εξίσωση (Αθανάσιος Φωκάς); Και το κόνσεπτ τού "λάπτοπ των 100 δολαρίων", το οποίο οδήγησε στην άνθηση των νέτμπουκ, ανήκει στον Νίκολας Νεγκροπόντε, σωστά; Επίσης: Αλέξανδρος Παπαδόπουλος.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 2, 2010)

Τα ονόματα που προτάθηκαν αποδεικνύουν ότι δεν έχουμε άλλον Έλληνα "εφευρέτη" πασίγνωστο παγκοσμίως όπως τον Παπανικολάου; Ομολογουμένως, εκτός από τον Νεγκροπόντε, δεν είχα ακούσει το όνομα κανενός άλλου.

Να προτείνω και τον Καραθεοδωρή;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 2, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Το φραπέ δεν μετράει, ε;


Είναι αναμφίβολα μια ανεκτίμητη προσφορά της σύγχρονης Ελλάδας στον παγκόσμιο πολιτισμό...:)







Η φωτό από εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 2, 2010)

Έχω την αίσθηση ότι π.χ. σε διάφορες βαθμίδες της NASA ή σε μεγάλες βιομηχανίες υπάρχουν αναμφισβήτητα και πολλοί άλλοι αξιόλογοι Έλληνες ή ελληνικής καταγωγής επιστήμονες, ερευνητές και τεχνικοί που συνεισφέρουν σημαντικά στους τομείς τους.
Όμως μπορούμε να τους πούμε «μεγάλους εφευρέτες»; Ή ίσως έχει περάσει ανεπιστρεπτί αυτή η εποχή;

Και όχι, ο Καραθεοδωρής ήταν ένας σημαντικός μαθηματικός, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι ανήκει στους «εφευρέτες».


----------



## sarant (Jun 2, 2010)

Νομίζω πως μια περίπτωση που σου κάνει είναι ο Παύλος Σαντορίνης (τον έχει η Βίκη), ο οποίος θεωρείται ο πρώτος εφευρέτης του εκατοστομετρικού ραντάρ και είναι κάπως γνωστός στο εξωτερικό διότι ασχολήθηκε και με ούφο. Κάπου βρήκα επίσης ότι ήταν the developer of the proximity fuze on the first A-bomb


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 2, 2010)

Πάνω που διάβαζα κι έλεγα, βρε τι 'ν' τούτο και δεν τον είχα ξανακούσει τον άνθρωπο, διαβάζω στην ελληνική βίκη (υπογραμμισμένα δικά μου):

To 1968 διατύπωσε τη θεωρία των "πολλαπλών διαδοχικών μικροεκρήξεων του Σύμπαντος" όπου σύμφωνα με τη θεωρία αυτή το Σύμπαν δεν προήλθε από μια πρωταρχική έκρηξη του συνόλου της ύλης του Σύμπαντος, αλλά από την εμφάνιση ενός πρωταρχικού απειροστών διαστάσεων σωματιδίου (ένα είδος κβάντουμ του Σύμπαντος) που με μικρές διαδοχικές πυρηνικές εκρήξεις δημιούργησε αβίαστα για πρώτη φορά την εικόνα του Σύμπαντος όπως είναι γνωστή σήμερα. *Έτσι μ΄ αυτή τη θεωρία ο Π. Σαντορίνης ανέτρεψε βασικούς νόμους της Φυσικής όπως την "Αρχή διατήρησης της ενέργειας" καθώς και το "Δεύτερο αξίωμα της θερμοδυναμικής"*.​
Ωπ! Το λερναίο της φυσικής! Οπότε καλύτερα να μην πάρω...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 2, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω αν σου κάνουν και οι σχεδιαστές αυτοκινήτων: Αλέξανδρος Ισιγόνης (Mini, Minor, Maxi), Αντώνης Βολάνης (Bagheera, Rancho, Murena, Espace, Xsara Picasso), Σωτήρης Κωβός (Yaris, Lexus SC300 / SC430), Ανδρέας Ζαπατίνας (Barchetta).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 2, 2010)

Ισιγόνης! Φυσικά!


----------



## StellaP (Jun 2, 2010)

Γνωστός έλληνας εφευρέτης είναι ο Γιώργος Γκιόλβας με πάνω από 90 εφευρέσεις μεταξύ των οποίων σύστημα αντιπυρηνικής ομπρέλλας, ηχητικό κανόνι, το πασίγνωστο αντιαεροπορικό όπλο ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ κ.ά.
Έχει συνεργαστεί με τον Δημόκριτο, το ΝΑΤΟ και τη ΝΑΣΑ.


----------



## StellaP (Jun 2, 2010)

Εκτός από τον Γ.Γκιόλβα που είναι θεσσαλός, ο Κώστα Σούκος, Θεσσαλός επίσης, είναι πολύ γνωστός εφευρέτης. Έχει επινοήσει συστήματα επιτήρησης συνόρων, αεροδρομίων στρατοπέδων κλπ. καθώς και τα γνωστά Ρομπότ που χρησιμοποιούνται στο Ελ.Βενιζέλος και χρησιμοποιήθηκαν και στους ολυμπιακούς αγώνες για την εξουδετέρωση βομβών και επικίνδυνων αντικειμένων. Οι ρομποτικοί κάδοι συλλογής σκουπιδιών που εμφανίστηκαν πρόσφατα σε πολλές πόλεις και μοιάζουν με μεγάλους φοίνικες είναι δική του επινόηση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 25, 2010)

Ορίστε και ο (Ολλανδός ) Μορίς (Μάους) Γκατσονίδης που ανακάλυψε τις κάμερες Gatso που μετράνε την ταχύτητα των αυτοκινήτων.

Ολλανδός λένε στη βίκη; Με τέτοιο όνομα; Έλληνας, Γκατσονίδης στα σίγουρα, λένε οι δικοί μας.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 25, 2010)

Έλληνας γεννημένος στην Ινδονησία το 1911; Κι αυτό περίεργο δεν είναι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 25, 2010)

Γιατί, δεν φτάνανε ελληνικά καράβια ή πληρώματα τότε εκεί;


----------



## sarant (Aug 25, 2010)

Ναι, αλλά το Γκατσονίδης, πρέπει να παραδεχτείς, δεν ακούγεται και τόσο ελληνικό, παρά τον Γκάτσο. Μην ξεχνάμε άλλωστε και την.. Γκρισελίδης (Griselides).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 25, 2010)

Φυσικά το παραδέχομαι (και δεν ξεχνάω και όλους τους λιθουανούς μπασκετμπολίστες) αλλά αφενός μπορεί να ήταν κάτι ηχητικά παρόμοιο που άλλαξε με τη λατινική γραφή (Γαντζονίδης π.χ. ή Γκατζονίδης βλ. Γκατζογιάννης) και αφετέρου ούτε και για ιδιαίτερα ολλανδικό μου μοιάζει... Τεσπα, περισσότερο ως αξιοπερίεργο το ανέφερα.

Δεν είναι Griselidis;


----------



## sarant (Aug 25, 2010)

Ναι, Griselidis, σωστά!


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2010)

LOL. Εδώ ρωτά ο Σάιμον («another term for speed cameras, which is taken from the name of the Greek who developed them») και απαντά κάποιος καλός κύριος, που λέει «The inventor, Maurice Gatsonides, was Dutch (but apparently with Greek ancestors)» και έρχεται άλλος ένας Λεξιλόγος και συμφωνεί...

Αυτοί εδώ:
http://www.rallye-info.com/carmodel.asp?car=102
δεν έχουν καμία αμφιβολία:
Greek Maurice Gatsonides was very much the first permanent works rally driver in the classic sense when he won the 1953 Rallye Monte Carlo for Ford, a rallye Ford already won in 1936. 

Holland, where the Greek-born Gatsonides now resided, was the first country to give the Gatso device a trial in the late 1950s.
Έτσι το θέτει εδώ:
http://www.slate.com/id/2060918

Μα τι είναι αυτοί; Έλληνες συντάκτες στην Εσπερία; Ξένοι που βλέπουν κατάληξη και βγάζουν κι αυτοί αυθαίρετα συμπεράσματα; Ή απλώς έχουν πηγές που δεν έχουμε εμείς;


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2010)

And here is the missing link:
Born in Gombong on the island of Java, in the former Dutch East Indies (now Indonesia since 27 December 1949) where his diplomat father of Greek origins was posted as the Vice Governor of the Sultanate Surakarta. 
http://www.motorsportmemorial.org/LWFWIW/focusLWFWIW.php?db=LWF&db2=&n=714


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 25, 2010)

1. Το έψαξα και δεν το βρήκα! Σαπό! Άλλο να μεταφράζεις ότι τις κάμερες Γκάτσο εφεύρε ο Μορίς Γκατσονίδης, ελληνικής καταγωγής, και άλλο ο Μόρις Γκατσόνιντες, ολλανδικής... ;) :)
2. Νέο κουίζ: Ο διπλωμάτης πατέρας ελληνικής καταγωγής με ποντιακό επώνυμο σε ποιανού κράτους την Υψηλή Πύλη να είχε εκπαιδευτεί εκείνη την εποχή για να βρεθεί αντικυβερνήτης σε _σουλτανάτο_;


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω αν ο Θωμάς Γκατσονίδης (ή όπως αλλιώς λέγανε τον μπαμπά — τον βάφτισα έτσι επειδή ο γιος τού Μορίς είναι Tom) ήταν «Vice Governor of the Sultanate Surakarta», προηγήθηκε πάντως ο Γεράκης στην περιοχή.

Και η παρακάτω φωτογραφία έχει λεζάντα «1958 : Το Triumph TR3 του Μωρίς Γκατσονίδη στην Col de Turini». Εδώ.


----------



## sarant (Aug 25, 2010)

Καλά, η ιστορία είναι απίστευτη -μου έρχεται να πάω (ηλεκτρονικώς) στη Σουρακάρτα να βρω τον μπαμπά Γκατσονίδη!


----------



## sarant (Aug 25, 2010)

Η Σουρακάρτα ήταν σουλτανάτο μέσα στις Ολλανδικές Δυτικές Ινδίες, άρα αν ο πατήρ Γκατσονίδης ήταν υποκυβερνήτης, ήταν απλώς ανώτατος αξιωματούχος του ολλανδικού κράτους, έτσι δεν είναι;

Κατά τα άλλα, στην Αθλητική Ηχώ βρήκα τέσσερις αναφορές στον Γκ., στις τρεις από τις οποίες αναφέρεται ότι ήταν ελληνικής καταγωγής (στη μια μάλιστα, λέει Χαράς ευαγγέλια για τους Έλληνες! επειδή νίκησε σε ένα ράλι).

Ωστόσο, εδώ που τα λέμε, και πάλι δεν έχουμε 100% βεβαιότητα ότι ο μπαμπάς ήταν ελληνικής καταγωγής, μια και η πηγή μας είναι κάποιο αθλητικό σάιτ, που μπορεί απλώς να σκέφτηκαν ότι αφού είναι -ίντις είναι έλληνας. Αλλά το πιθανότερο να ήταν Έλληνας, αφού μάλιστα βρήκα και Έλληνα Γκατσονίδη. 

Παρέμπ, στο αντιαποικιακό αντάρτικο της Σουρακάτρας πρωταγωνίστησε ο κομμουνιστής Ταν Μαλάκα, εθνικός ήρωας της Ινδονησίας.


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2010)

sarant said:


> Παρέμπ, στο αντιαποικιακό αντάρτικο της Σουρακάτρας πρωταγωνίστησε ο κομμουνιστής Ταν Μαλάκα, εθνικός ήρωας της Ινδονησίας.


Σε λίγο θα μας πεις ότι και ο Vice Governor είναι ο κυβερνήτης των διαστροφών.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 25, 2010)

sarant said:


> Η Σουρακάρτα ήταν σουλτανάτο μέσα στις Ολλανδικές Δυτικές Ινδίες, άρα αν ο πατήρ Γκατσονίδης ήταν υποκυβερνήτης, ήταν απλώς ανώτατος αξιωματούχος του ολλανδικού κράτους, έτσι δεν είναι;


Πάντως εμένα μου αρέσει το μυθιστόρημα ότι ήταν απεσταλμένος από την Υψηλή Πύλη και τα κατάφερε να δικτυωθεί εκεί, να πιάσει το πόστο και να παντρευτεί.


----------



## sarant (Aug 25, 2010)

nickel said:


> Σε λίγο θα μας πεις ότι και ο Vice Governor είναι ο κυβερνήτης των διαστροφών.



Τι, _δεν_ είναι αυτό;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 26, 2010)

Από μια φίλη της Λεξιλογίας πήρα το επόμενο ιμέιλ:

Καλημέρα,

ονομάζομαι [...] και είδα στο μεταφραστικό forum Λεξιλογία ότι αναζητάτε πληροφορίες για ελληνικές εφευρέσεις. Ίσως βρείτε μερικές χρήσιμες πληροφορίες εδώ ή εδώ.

Καθημερινά επισκέπτομαι τη Λεξιλογία (είμαι μια από τις guests), ίσως κάποτε εγγραφώ κι εγώ..[... και] σκέφτηκα να σας βοηθήσω.

Καλό απόγευμα.​
Ευχαριστώ την καλή φίλη εκ μέρους όλων όσων θα αξιοποιήσουν τις πληροφορίες που πρόσφερε στο φόρουμ και σε όλη την κοινότητά μας χωρίς καν να είναι ακόμη μέλος μας. Την προσκαλώ να μη διστάσει να κάνει αυτό το τυπικό βήμα της εγγραφής (που είναι εύκολο, δωρεάν, ανώδυνο, ανέφελο και χωρίς υποχρεώσεις -- και προσφέρει επιπλέον δυνατότητες και εργαλεία) και θα περιμένω να με ενημερώσει :) ποιο χρηστώνυμο θα χρησιμοποιεί για να αποδώσω τα του Καίσαρος τω Καίσαρι και αυτήν εδώ την ανάρτηση που ανέβασα εξ ονόματός της στις δικές της συνεισφορές.


----------



## Earion (Sep 15, 2010)

Ο Μάικ Λαζαρίδης (Mike Lazaridis) είναι ο εφευρέτης του μπλάκμπερι.

(Δεν τον ήξερα προηγουμένως, τώρα τον έμαθα, από ένα ρεπορτάζ του _Ταχυδρόμου_).


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 15, 2010)

Earion said:


> Ο Μάικ Λαζαρίδης (Mike Lazaridis) είναι ο εφευρέτης του μπλάκμπερι.
> 
> (Δεν τον ήξερα προηγουμένως, τώρα τον έμαθα, από ένα ρεπορτάζ του _Ταχυδρόμου_).


Ενδιαφέρον!
Born in Istanbul, Turkey to ethnic Greek (specifically Pontic) parents, Lazaridis was five years old when his family moved to Canada in 1966 , settling in Windsor, Ontario. At age 12, he won a prize at the Windsor Public Library for reading every science book in the library.​


----------



## seismic (Jan 3, 2011)

Γεια χαρά παιδιά, και ευτυχισμένο το 2011.
Είναι το πρώτο μου post σε αυτό το φόρουμ, και γράφτηκα στο φόρουμ γιατί μου αρέσει το θέμα που έχετε ανοίξει.

Είμαι και εγώ εφευρέτης, με δύο διεθνή διπλώματα ευρεσιτεχνίας.

Αν αποδείξω ότι οι εφευρέσεις μου είναι σωστές, τότε πραγματικά είναι από τις πολύ μεγάλες.
Πρόκειται για αντισεισμικά συστήματα δομικών κατασκευών.

Μία πρόγευση http://www.michanikos.gr/showthread.php?t=12040
Και άλλη μία http://www.antiseismic-systems.com/


----------



## tsolkas (Apr 25, 2011)

*Χρηστος Τσολκας: (124) πρωτοτυπες εφευρεσεις*

*Οι εφευρεσεις ΧΤ: *

http://www.tsolkas.gr/html/efeyreseis-xt.html


Χρηστος Α. Τσολκας


----------



## Earion (Nov 21, 2011)

ΑΡΙΣΤΟΒΟΥΛΟΣ ΠΕΤΖΕΤΑΚΙΣ *Ο πολυμήχανος ιδρυτής*

Η καινοτομία που εξασφάλισε στον χημικό μηχανικό Αριστόβουλο Πετζετάκι θέση στην ιστορία της παγκόσμιας βιομηχανίας και ανέτρεψε τα δεδομένα στη διεθνή αγορά πλαστικών ήταν η δημιουργία του νέου εύκαμπτου πλαστικού σωλήνα Heliflex, ο οποίος στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1960 αντικατέστησε τον σωλήνα ruber. Η εφεύρεση, μάλιστα, του νεαρού τότε Πετζετάκι είχε το πλεονέκτημα της γρήγορης και μαζικής παραγωγής, ανοίγοντας τον δρόμο για τη χρυσή εποχή της εταιρείας του η οποία απέκτησε γρήγορα θυγατρικές σε 22 χώρες και παράλληλα έδινε το δικαίωμα χρήσης της πατέντας σε κολοσσούς, όπως η Goodyear και η Pirelli. 

Ο Αριστόβουλος Πετζετάκις γεννήθηκε στις αρχές του 1920 στην Αμοργό, νησί στο οποίο έκανε πολλές δωρεές. Ο πατέρας του είχε στο Μοσχάτο μία μικρή βιοτεχνία που έφτιαχνε μικρά ελαστικά τοπ και όταν την ανέλαβε ο Αριστόβουλος, ήταν έτοιμος να κάνει το μεγάλο άλμα. Το 1960 ίδρυσε την Α. Γ. Πετζετάκις, μετεξέλιξη της μονάδας του πατέρα του, που σύντομα τον έκανε πάμπλουτο. Τα περιοδικά της εποχής τον παρουσίαζαν ως τον μοναδικό επιχειρηματία που κατάφερε σε μικρό χρονικό διάστημα να γίνει τόσο πλούσιος. Ο Αριστόβουλος Πετζετάκις ήταν και καλό αφεντικό. Γνώριζε όλους τους εργαζομένους με τα μικρά τους ονόματα και είχε βαφτίσει πολλά παιδιά τους. Συνήθως «επιφύλασσε» έξτρα μπόνους στο προσωπικό του, το οποίο θεωρούνταν το πιο καλοπληρωμένο της εποχής εκείνης. 

ΤΑ ΝΕΑ 19.11.2011, με αφορμή θλιβερό γεγονός της επικαιρότητας.


----------



## SBE (Nov 21, 2011)

Δυστυχώς δε μας λέει αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο. Πώς έγινε η εφεύρεση; Σε ποιά εργαστήρια; Με τι συνθήκες;

Από την άλλη, μια κλασσική περίπτωση επιχειρηματία- εφευρέτη, είδος που το χρειάζεται η Ελλάδα αλλά δεν το έχει. Ίσως μεταξύ άλλων γιατί δεν υπάρχει στα πολυτεχνεία αυτό το πνεύμα της εφεύρεσης που την εκμεταλλεύεσαι εμπορικά.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 21, 2011)

SBE said:


> Δυστυχώς δε μας λέει αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο. Πώς έγινε η εφεύρεση; Σε ποιά εργαστηρια; Με τι συνθήκες;


Αυτό τι ακριβώς διαφορά κάνει; Κι αυτό το λέω επειδή πάρα πολλές καινοτομίες και εφευρέσεις ξεκίνησαν από πολύ ταπεινές αρχές, χωρίς εξωτικά εργαστήρια κι εξοπλισμό.


----------



## SBE (Nov 21, 2011)

Είναι αυτό που ΜΕ ενδιαφέρει περισόστερο, όπως είπα στο μήνυμά μου. 
Γιατί με ενδιαφέρει; Δεν ξέρω, ίσως λόγω επαγγέλματος, ίσως λόγω διαστροφής.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 21, 2011)

Ναι βρε, το είδα το «με»· το μήνυμά μου δεν αποσκοπούσε στο να απαξιώσει την ερώτησή σου, αλλά να ανακαλύψει τη λογική της. Από ενδιαφέρον. :)


----------



## SBE (Nov 21, 2011)

Η λογική είναι: όχι μόνο να ξέρω τι ανακάλυψε ποιος αλλά και πώς το ανακάλυψε για να δω αν μπορούν να αναπαραχθούν οι συνθήκες. Και συνήθως είναι ενδιαφέρουσα ιστορία. Και καμιά φορά απομυθοποιεί το ότι χρειάζεται να είσαι κάτι το ιδιαίτερο ή να έχεις μεγάλα εργαστήρια. 

Είπαμε, ψώνιο μας η εκμετάλλευση της πανεπιστημιακής έρευνας 
Εγώ με βλέπω έτσι: :angel: 
Υποθέτω η Πανσπουδαστική (αν υπάρχει ακόμα) θα με βλέπει κάπως έτσι :devil:


----------



## Zazula (Nov 21, 2011)

Βλέπω έχουμε κοινή οπτική στο θέμα. :)

ΥΓ Για το πώς με βλέπω εγώ, αρκεί απλώς ένα hover πάνω από το σωστό σμάιλι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 6, 2012)

*Θεόδωρος Παρασκευάκος*

*Theodore George “Ted” Paraskevakos* (born March 25, 1937 in Athens, Greece) is a Greek inventor and businessman and a naturalized citizen of the United States. [...] Paraskevakos’ most notable inventions relate to the transmission of electronic data through telephone lines which formed the original basis for what is now known as Caller ID. [...]


----------



## Zazula (Aug 1, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν σου κάνουν και οι σχεδιαστές αυτοκινήτων: Αλέξανδρος Ισιγόνης (Mini, Minor, Maxi), Αντώνης Βολάνης (Bagheera, Rancho, Murena, Espace, Xsara Picasso), Σωτήρης Κωβός (Yaris, Lexus SC300 / SC430), Ανδρέας Ζαπατίνας (Barchetta).


Και ο Νικόλας Τομπάζης που, παρότι μέχρι πρόσφατα δεν ήταν πολύ γνωστός πέρα από τον κύκλο των φανατικών αυτοκινητόφιλων, φρόντισε ο Αλόνσο με την τελευταία δήλωσή του να τον βάλει σε κάθε ελληνικό σπίτι: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nicholas_Tombazis


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 5, 2012)

Δεν αφορά εφευρέτες με την έννοια του νήματος, όμως αξίζει κτγμ το ενδιαφέρον μας:

Ι. Πυλαρινός & Εμ. Τιμόνης, Δύο σπουδαίοι (και άγνωστοι) γιατροί


----------



## Zazula (Oct 16, 2012)

Χάρη στο Surface ο Panos Panay γίνεται household name και, αν κρίνω απ' το όνομα, μάλλον κάποια σχέση με Ελλάδα πρέπει να 'χει... αλλά δεν κατόρθωσα ακόμη να βρω κάτι συγκεκριμένο (βιογραφικό κττ):
http://news.yahoo.com/photos/panos-...e-holds-surface-photo-103804570--finance.html


----------



## cougr (Oct 16, 2012)

Γέννημα-θρέμμα της Κύπρου.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 16, 2013)

Δεν πρόκειται, φυσικά, ούτε για «ελληνική εφεύρεση» ούτε καν για εφευρέτη με τη συνήθη έννοια — αλλά το όνομα του Γιάννη Αντωνιάδη χάρη στο Argus IS γίνεται όλο και πιο γνωστό:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARGUS-IS


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 18, 2013)

Πέθανε ο Πέτρος Βλάχος, επινοητής της τεχνικής blue screen, που χρησιμοποιείται στον κινηματογράφο για το πάντρεμα φόντου με τους ηθοποιούς.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-21463817


----------



## Earion (Feb 18, 2013)

Εκτεταμένο ρεπορτάζ στο ΒΗΜΑScience για τον Γιάννη Αντωνιάδη και το ARGUS-IS: Η ψηφιακή «ματιά του αετού».


----------



## seismic (Feb 22, 2013)

*( Το απόλυτο αντισεισμικό σύστημα μεταλλικών σύμμεικτων και άλλων δομικών έργων )*

Ελληνική εφεύρεση δική μου.
Περισσότερα http://www.emichanikos.gr/showthrea...ημα-τοποθετημένο-σε-φρεάτιο-του-φέροντα/page6

Το τεύχος Μεταλλικές κατασκευές που περιλαμβάνει την δημοσίευση που έχω γράψει στην ανάρτηση 37 και 38 στο emichanikos.gr
ΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΤΕΥΧΩΝ http://metalkat.gr/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=76&Itemid=66

Είναι το τεύχος 1 ον του 2012 Διαβάστε το εξώφυλλο κάτω κάτω έχει τον τίτλο.
( Το απόλυτο αντισεισμικό σύστημα μεταλλικών σύμμεικτων και άλλων δομικών έργων )


----------



## seismic (Jul 12, 2014)

Δημοσίευση της Ευρεσιτεχνίας στο Ζούγκλα.gr.
Περιλαμβάνει τηλεφωνική συνέντευξη του κυρίου καθηγητή 
Παναγιώτη Καρύδη, καθώς και δική μου συνέντευξη.
http://www.zougla.gr/greece/article/ergodigos-epinoise-elpidofora-antisismiki-evresitexnia
Φίλοι μου τα νέα της ευρεσιτεχνίας
από νέα πειράματα που έκανα με και χωρίς το αντισεισμικό σύστημα, της ευρεσιτεχνίας 
ώστε να βγουν χρήσιμα συμπεράσματα ως προς την αποτελεσματικότητα και χρησιμότητα
της μεθόδου. 
1) Το πρώτο πείραμα φέρει το σύστημα της ευρεσιτεχνίας και με πολύ μεγάλη επιτάχυνση δεν έπαθε την παραμικρή ζημιά.
2) Στο δεύτερο πείραμα έχει αφαιρεθεί το σύστημα της ευρεσιτεχνίας, και βίδωσα την βάση του μοντέλου με την σεισμική βάση.
Με πολύ μικρή επιτάχυνση έσπασε λίγο η βάση του μοντέλου στο δεύτερο πείραμα.
3) Και στο τρίτο πείραμα που έκανα δεν υπάρχει το σύστημά μου. Η διαφορά με το δεύτερο είναι ότι σταθεροποίησα ακόμα περισσότερο 
την βάση του μοντέλου με την σεισμική βάση για να μπορέσω να το κουνήσω με μεγαλύτερη επιτάχυνση χωρίς να μου φύγει το μοντέλο
πάνω από την βάση.
Το μοντέλο είναι το ίδιο σε όλα τα πειράματα, αλλά μόνο όταν είχε επάνω του την αντισεισμική τεχνολογία που προτείνω αυτό δεν έπαθε τίποτα.
Μόλις αφαίρεσα την αντισεισμική τεχνολογία της ευρεσιτεχνίας, ήταν εμφανείς οι ζημιές που έπαθε και στα δύο πειράματα με μικρή και
μεγάλη επιτάχυνση.
Αυτά τα πειράματα δείχνουν την χρησιμότητα της μεθόδου επί των δομικών κατασκευών, διότι είναι συγκρίσιμα.


Πείραμα με τοποθετημένο το σύστημα της ευρεσιτεχνίας. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoM5pEy7n9Q
image
ΠΕΙΡΑΜΑ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΣΕΙΣΜΙΚΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ...

Πρώτο Πείραμα χωρίς το σύστημα της ευρεσιτεχνίας, αλλά με βιδωμένη την βάση του μοντέλου,
με την σεισμική βάση. (Έσπασε η βάση του μοντέλου με λίγη επιτάχυνση)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsSJJhOfwq0


ΜΟΝΤΕΛΟ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΥΡΕΣΙΤΕΧΝΙΑ ΒΙΔΟΜΕΝΟ ...

Δεύτερο Πείραμα χωρίς το σύστημα της ευρεσιτεχνίας, με μεγαλύτερη επιτάχυνση. ( τελική κατάρρευση ) 2013 05 03 04 34 26 χωρίς το αντισεισμικό 100% ΚΑΤΑΡΡΕΥΣΗ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-X4tF9C7SE
Έλεγχος ζημιών μετά το πείραμα https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZkCKY0EypM


----------



## seismic (Dec 14, 2014)

The ultimate seismic system

My name is Yiannis Lymperis. This video shows the mechanism of the seismic system and a seismic design method.
It presents also experiments with and without the seismic patent, side by side on screen to compare the seismic protection offered by the invention.
The utility of the invention has been shown experimentally.

Patent Idea
We have placed on a table two columns, one column screwed on the table, and the other simply put on the table.
If one shifts the table, the unbolted column will be overthrown.
The bolted column withstands the lateral loading.
We do exactly the same in every column of a building to withstand more lateral earthquake loading. That is done, by simply screwing it to the ground.
This pretension between the roof of the structure and the soil has been globally disclosed for the first time.
The horizontal earthquake load generates oscillation, and the result is that the upper plates shift more than the lower ones, the columns lose their eccentricity exerting a lifting force on the bases, as well as creating a twisting action in all of the nodes of the structure.
The ideal situation would be if one could construct a building framework where, during an earthquake, all the plates would shift by the same amplitude as the ground without differing phases.
The research I have carried out resulted in just this. The method of the invention eliminates all these problems of deformation in the building construction applying pretension, through the mechanism, between the roof of the structure and the soil.

1) Comparing with existing anti seismic systems, the invention increases the strength of the structure to an earthquake over 100% and reduces the cost of protection more than 50%.
2) I believe that with this method, prefabricated houses can be placed in towns constructing several floors. Manufacturers and all of us will profit from this change because they are industrially produced 30-50% cheaper.
3) The Patent mechanism can be applied to all building projects being under construction, however, it may also be placed in many existing structures, ensuring seismic protection.
Patent mechanism and method offer protection to lightweight constructions against tornadoes.
It may also be used as an anchor for the support of ground slopes on highways.
It ensures a strong foundation in soft ground.
And all this in a patent
There is no absolute seismic design.
The invention provides the absolute seismic design.
Its uniqueness makes it very marketable.
Our scientific team consists of:
A) Professor Panagiotis Karidis, Seismic Technologist-Engineer and Founder of the seismic base at The National Technical University.
B) Nikos Markatos, Chemical Engineer and former Rector of The National Technical University.
All of us have over 40 years experience, and this is the guarantee of the investment that we ask you to undertake.﻿
The patent is the ultimate seismic system that will change the world's seismic design method of construction .

We have invented a method and mechanism that joins the roof ( roof ) construction with the ground .

This pretension between the roof of the structure and the soil becomes world's first time , and stops deformation generated in the building during the earthquake , so ensure absolute durability.
Comparing with present construction , the invention increases the strength of the structure to an earthquake over 300 % and reduces the cost of construction of over 30 %

Video anti earthquake system, Αντισεισμικά συστήματα

Apply placement in all building projects are under construction , but and in many existing structures , ensuring absolute seismic protection.
For example, houses, skyscrapers , dams , windmills , bridges , roads.
Even protects and lightweight construction of tornadoes .
Use also as anchor for the support of ground slope on highways .

Brief description of the invention
The principal object of the hydraulic tie rod for construction projects of the present invention as well as of the method for constructing building structures utilizing the hydraulic tie rod of the present invention is to minimise the aforesaid problems associated with the safety of construction structures in the event of natural phenomena such as earthquakes, hurricanes and very high lateral winds. According to the present invention, this can be achieved by a continuous pre-stressing (pulling) of both the building structure towards the ground and of the ground towards the structure, making these two parts one body like a sandwich. Said pre-stressing is applied by means of the mechanism of the hydraulic tie rod for construction projects. Said mechanism comprises a steel cable crossing freely in the centre the structure's vertical support elements and also the length of a drilling beneath them. Said steel cable's lower end is tied to an anchor-type mechanism that is embedded into the walls of the drilling to prevent it from being uplifted. Said steel cable's top end is tied to a hydraulic pulling mechanism, exerting a continuous uplifting force. The pulling force applied to the steel cable by means of the hydraulic mechanism and the reaction to such pulling from the fixed anchor at the other end of it generate the desired compression in the construction project.

The skeleton of a building consists of the columns (vertical parts) and the girders and slabs (horizontal parts). The girders and slabs are joined at the nodes.


Under normal conditions, all loading is vertical. When an earthquake occurs, additional horizontal loading is placed on the skeleton.

The resultant effect of horizontal plus vertical loading puts strain on the nodes. It alters their angle from 90 degrees, creating at times acute and at other times obtuse angles.


The vertical static loads equilibrate with the reaction of the ground.


The horizontal earthquake load exerts a lifting effect on the bases of the columns. In addition, due to the elasticity of the main body of the columns, the earthquake acts by shifting the heights of each plate by a different amplitude and a different phase. That is, the upper plates shift more than the lower ones. The modal shifts of the skeleton are many, so many that the differing, shifting directions of the earthquake deform and destroy the skeleton.


The ideal situation would be if we could construct a building skeleton where, during an earthquake all the plates would shift by the same amplitude as the ground without differing phases. In this way the shape will be preserved and we would not have any deformation of the frame, hence no damage.


The research I have carried out has resulted in the creation of an anti- seismic design for buildings which achieves exactly this result.

I have succeeded in doing this by constructing large elongated ridged columns shaped -, +, Γ or T to which a pulling force is applied from the roof and from the ground, applying bilateral pressure to the entire column. This force acts to prevent bilateral shifting of the columns and curvature at their bases so preventing the deformation which occurs throughout the whole structure during an earthquake.

In an earthquake, the columns lose their eccentricity and their bases are lifted, creating twisting in all of the nodes of the structure. There is a limit to the eccentricity, that is, there is a limit to the surface area of the base which is lifted by the rollover moment.

To minimise the twisting of the bases, we place strong foot girders in the columns.

In the large longitudinal columns (walls), due to the large moments which occur during an earthquake, it is practically impossible to prevent rotation with the classical way of construction of the foot girders.

The following result occurs with this lifting of the base in combination with the elasticity. When one column of the frame lifts one end of the beam upwards, at the same time the other column at its other end moves violently downwards.

This stresses the beam and has the tendency to twist it in different directions at the two ends, deforming its body in an S shape.The same deformation occurs with the columns also, due to the twisting of the nodes and the differential phase shift of vertical plates.

In order to prevent the lifting of the base, we clamp the base of the structure to the ground using the patented mechanism.

However, if we want to prevent the lifting of the whole columnar structure which stems from the lifting of its base as well as from the elasticity of its main body, then the best point for enforcing an opposing, balancing force is the roof. This opposing tendency on the roof must come from an external source and not applied from within the structure. This external source is the ground underneath the base. From here the external force is applied.

Underneath the base of the structure, we drill a hole into the ground and clamp it with the patented anchor. With the aid of a cable which passes freely through a pipe in the column, we transfer this force which we obtained from the ground up to the roof.


At this point in the roof, we insert a stop with a screw to prevent the raising of the roof of the longitudinal columns which happens during an earthquake and deforms all the plates.

In this way, we control the oscillation of whole structure. That is, the deformity which the structural failure causes. With this method, we do not see changes in the form of the structure, because it maintains the same shape it had prior to and during the earthquake.

The reaction of the mechanism to the raising of the roof of the longitudinal column and the opposing reaction of the at the bottom part of the base, divert the lateral load of the earthquake into the strong vertical section.

With this diversion of the lateral load of the earthquake to the vertical columns, the twisting of the nodes is abolished because the lateral loadings of the earthquake are 100% borne along the length of the columns, so it is impossible for them to twist in their main sections.

In the experiments I have carried out in actual scale earthquake acceleration of 1.77g and amplitude over 0.11 in a two story building model to scale 1:7.14, the difference in the model with and without the patented mechanism can clearly be seen.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 8, 2015)

Όχι ακριβώς Έλληνας (είναι Βρετανός κυπριακής καταγωγής) ο *Demis Hassabis* (Ντέμης Χασσάπης), αλλά τον αναφέρουμε με αφορμή τις εξελίξεις στο *DeepMind*: http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2015-02/25/google-deepmind-atari


----------



## Earion (Nov 3, 2021)

Δεν είναι μόνο η ελληνική λεξούλα που σημάδεψε τη μετάβαση (*meta*-βαση) του Φέισμπουκ στη νέα εποχή του (επιλογή για την οποία διαμαρτυρήθηκε και ο Γιάνης με το ένα ν), είναι και μια επακόλουθη, και άκρως ευεργετική παρανόηση (ευεργετική για εκείνον που την υπέστη εννοώ), που έχει κι εκείνη το ελληνικό της χρώμα:

Παράπλευρα κέρδη από την* μετονομασία της εταιρείας του* Facebook* σε Meta* αποκόμισε η μετοχή της...*Meta Materials, *καθώς οι επενδυτές μπερδεύτηκαν με την επωνυμία και της χάρισαν ένα ανοδικό ράλι της τάξης του 25%.
H Meta Materials, που δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την Facebook, καθώς είναι μια καναδική εταιρεία επιστήμης υλικών, διαπραγματεύεται με το σύμβολο MMAT.
Στις συναλλαγές της περασμένης Πέμπτης η μετοχή της ενισχύθηκε έως και 25%, έπειτα από κέρδη 4,5% στις κανονικές συναλλαγές, καθώς οι επενδυτές φαίνεται πως ...μπέρδεψαν τις επωνυμίες των δύο μετοχών.
Η εταιρεία δεν δίστασε να ευχαριστήσει το Facebook για την μετονομασία, μέσω μηνύματος που έγραψε στο twitter ο CEO της Meta Materials, *George Palikaras *«Θα ήθελα να καλωσορίσω εγκάρδια την @Facebook στο #metaverse». 






*Ημερησία 29.10.21*

Το ελληνικό στην υπόθεση είναι πασιφανές: ο *George Palikaras* είναι Έλληνας, και ασχολείται με πρωτοποριακά υλικά.

Ο Γιώργος Παληκαράς ολοκλήρωσε τη διδακτορική του διατριβή στο Πανεπιστήμιο Loughborough στην επιστήμη των μετα-υλικών και τη μεταδιδακτορική του έρευνα στο Πανεπιστήμιο Queen Mary στο Λονδίνο, όπου μελέτησε τους φορητούς αισθητήρες. Το 2010 ένωσε τις δυνάμεις του με τον Θέμο Κάλλο και ίδρυσαν από κοινού την MTI προκειμένου να αναπτύξουν και να λανσάρουν στην αγορά μετα-υλικά για διάφορες εφαρμογές, όπως ο τομέας της ιατρικής διαγνωστικής και η αεροπορία.


----------



## SBE (Nov 5, 2021)

Περίεργο μου φαίνεται ότι το Bloomberg λέει ότι έχει κάνει άλλες σπουδές. 
(τελικά τον βρήκα στο linkedin κι έχει κανει και αυτές και τις άλλες)


----------

